# Cloudy



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I did some routine maintenance yesterday and my water started to cloud like it normally does. its been about 24 hours and it seems like its not getting any better. normally the tank is crystal clear and I dont have any problems with water params

but

Ive been kinda lazy about going and getting another test kit so i cant give any params as of now, but if i'm out by my lfs ill pick one up and post params later but for now...

any suggestions?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it just suspended debris or actual "cloudy water" If its just suspened debris id add some filter floss to your filter to better trap it. If its "cloudy water" I would do a water change and gravel vac being sure to add conditioner to new water.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Is it just suspended debris or actual "cloudy water" If its just suspened debris id add some filter floss to your filter to better trap it. If its "cloudy water" I would do a water change and gravel vac being sure to add conditioner to new water.


x2


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Its cloudy not just particles.

It happened yesterday when I did my gravel vac/water change.

would you say go ahead and do another water change today?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If it's cloudy water, I'd definitely test your water to make sure it's not a bacterial bloom from a mini-cycle.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

well being Sunday and my lfs is closed i cant pick up a test kit today.

I DON'T HAVE A TEST KIT right now.

I thought I put that in the start apparently i wasn't clear enough?

I did my vac/wc yesterday would it be ok to just do it again to day and if so, at about what %?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

cduuuub said:


> well being Sunday and my lfs is closed i cant pick up a test kit today.
> 
> *I DON'T HAVE A TEST KIT right now.
> 
> ...


You did put that in your first post, doesn't change the fact that you need to test your water tho. You most likely have a bacterial bloom set off by the gravel vac, I'm guessing a test would show that you have some ammonia in your water. I'd do another water change and as suggested, make sure you use a water conditioner such as Prime.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

alright thanks joe!

what percentage would you say about?

im not use to such messy fish, its my first time with p's, so im always cleaning up after them to try and make sure something like this didn't happen. i do water changes on Wednesdays and then gravel vacs/wc every sat or sun depends on my mood.

opinion on why it would all of a sudden do this?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd say frequent small volume water changes until you can get a test kit or at least have your water tested... something like 20% now and then wait to see what the test says tomorrow if you can.

Sometimes a large volume water change can mess with your beneficial bacteria, so in combination with a gravel vac, you can sometimes end up with a bunch of ammonia in your water column and not enough bacteria to handle the job.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks again for the info.

I'll just take a sample in tomorrow to my lfs.

in the mean time i'm gonna go get on that w/c


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

"Cloudy water" like said is bacterial bloom. Thats why i said especieally now for any water change you want to use a good conditioner as you dont want to be killing more of whatever bacteria you still have.

Doing over 50% water changes at once can kill backeria especially when you don't condition. Right now i would do more frequent smalelr water changes while trying to do a gravel vac to get any debris as you dont want anythign rotting when you have limited bacteria to handle the bioload


----------

